# cramping in 2ww after ICSI



## MrsFish (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

I had a 6 day embryo transfer a week ago today following ICSI and am half way through our 2ww. I am suffering from painful stomach cramps just like I get before my period starts. Do you think it could be my period or a side effect from the pessaries I am taking?
Also is it ok to do a pg test eralier than recommended using one of those test early pg tests?

Regards,
MrsFish


----------



## MrsFish (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello,

I thought i'd reply to my own message which I posted a few weeks ago.

I had a 6 day embryo transfer following ICSI and suffered from major cramps a few days afterwards. I was convinced that the IVF hadn't worked and that my period was coming - I was wrong!
Almost 2 weeks later I did a pg test (I used one of the ones you can test a few days before your period is due) and IT WAS POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!
I couldn't belive it. Myself and my husband are both over the moon. It's an amazing feeling. I feel so grateful after 4 years of trying. I didn't think pg tests actually worked! 
I have since done 3 more tests over the weeks and they have all been positive. I'm addicted to doing them lol!!
We go back to CARE on Monday for our 5 week scan so fingers crossed everything is ok. I'm sure it will be. Nothing can go wrong now - this is our time to have a baby.

My tips for other ladies going through the same as me - rest, rest and rest after the procedure. My husband was an absolute saint after my procedure. He wouldn't let me do anything and he made me the most delicious homemade brocollli soup - it's the best thing women trying to concieve can eat! I swear by it lol.
I'm so glad I found this site. It has helped me a lot reading other peoples stories - I can't belive I'm posting my own positive report! 

Good luck to everyone on here - your time will come. I shall post again and give an update on my 5 week scan.

MrsFish
xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Hun

Sorry that we were unable to answer your question at the time.

Congratulations on your pregnancy.

Mel


----------

